# Silkies are beautiful



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

I was out at my local flea market this morning and saw my first silkie. What a beautiful bird.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

And they are the sweetest, cuddleist things, too! Unless they are broody, then they are screaming banshee's!!!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I find that mine isn't too bright though, not sure what it is about "her" but she seems to be a bit slower than everyone else in the flock!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww fuzzie & Gen, you make me smile! I don't have a silkie but find them so enchanting seeing everyone's on here. They're so danged adorable!!!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I know! I really really hope mine is a girl. Won't know for another 10 weeks or so. If not I'm getting more next spring!


----------

